# My little baby



## Lourde (May 15, 2018)

So I got this puppy as a rescue who is going to be my service dog. She is about 7 weeks old. I know she is a pit and possibly pure Staffordshire. How can I find out if she is pure?
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

You can't. Unless you have papers and a ped showing her lineage there is no way to know - and even then she may not be pure. Those DNA tests are inaccurate and a waste of money. Plus if she has any pit in her then it would be impossible for her to be pure AmStaff as they are different. 

7 weeks is a little young to move a pup from mom. She sure is cute though.


----------



## Lourde (May 15, 2018)

She was abandoned. We think we know who her parents are but the people are druggies and their dog had puppies about 7 weeks ago. I took her in and fell in love with her. Hence why she is going to service Dog training for me. Hopefully we can get there papers on her parents but not counting on it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I would definitely not count on it and even if you do, I doubt they will be legit.


----------



## Lourde (May 15, 2018)

That's what I'm thinking

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

